# Travel Talk > General Discussion - Anything and Everything >  Where Can I Travel Cheaply?

## robwotson

In order to travel cheaply, you do not need special connections or be willing to sleep outside every night and live on very little food. In fact, in many countries, it is possible to travel cheaply to a very high standard of living, simply because the difference in the household economy of many economically advanced countries is so great.

When looking to travel cheap, there are some things you need to decide. The first is whether you want to be a place that has a well established tourist infrastructure, which will be more comfortable but not as cheap as, or if you are comfortable making their own way in a country or region that can not be configured for tourists . Often you can travel cheaply and stay in nice places while traveling off the beaten path, but requires a little ingenuity and the ability to go with the flow.


The second important thing you have to decide is what the world of travel, and what exactly it means when you want to travel cheap. If that means spending U.S. $ 5 (USD) per day, you are limited to the cheapest parts of the world, or end up sacrificing a lot of comfort. If on the other hand, $ 20 per day is described as the ability to travel cheaply, then you will have no problem in much of the world.

----------


## xenosadams

In Asia, many countries are not very popular as tourist destinations are very cheap. Cambodia and Laos, for example, are very cheap places. Accommodation can be had at the lower end of only a few dollars a day, and even pleasant rooms can be found for about $ 10 USD per day. Meals will rarely cost more than a dollar or two, and even tourist restaurants cost about $ 5 USD for a good meal. It is very easy to travel cheaply in Cambodia in relative luxury for $ 20 USD per day, and Laos, is even cheaper.

----------


## hotelscyprus

Go to Pattaya... best place...

----------


## mayj

That would depend on where you are coming from. And what season you are travelling and another factor is what interest you. I love Asia. Northeastern Part, or southeast. Great places

----------


## kevinhopes

When looking to travel cheap, there are some things you need to decide. The first is whether you want to be a place that has a well established tourist infrastructure, which will be more comfortable but not as cheap as, or if you are comfortable making their own way in a country or region that can not be configured for tourists . Often you can travel cheaply and stay in nice places while traveling off the beaten path, but requires a little ingenuity and the ability to go with the flow.

----------


## amybugbee

Switzerland

----------


## jacobngo

There are quantity of very best sites to create your own travel cheaper. Commonly being at a new good/reputed hotels/resorts will burn off each of our handbag and help to make people feel that we have been losing cash. There are sites just like couchsurfing dept of transportation org etc., utilizing that you could follow very best sponsor wheresoever people proceed. Test it!!

----------


## sankalppatil732

The first is whether you want to be a place that has a well established tourist infrastructure, which will be more comfortable but not as cheap as, or if you are comfortable making their own way in a country or region that can not be configured for tourists.

----------


## rivmerlin

To choose your travelling designation I must suggest you Routeperfect with them you can found so good places in your budget amount. 

_____
Ireland Itinerary

----------

